# INCON BB37 vs. T3/T04E



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

got my BBDET long block. looking for turbo now. which is the best power for the money, incon BB37(www.jgycustoms.com) or t3/t04e? incon would be $1700 and it fits on BB manifold, and the t3 i would need the manifold, total about $1100 +/-. is the incon gonna give me more power or will it be about the same for both?


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

if its going to be a street car i would have to go with the incon, hands down.


----------



## Andris (Apr 30, 2002)

The BB37 will be much more pleasant to drive, and will make good power. In certain configurations, the T3/T04E will make more ultimate power, but it will all be top end and not much fun to drive on the street. 95% of SR20 owners will be more happy with the BB37. IMHO.

andris


----------

